# Need help with broken collet and stuck bit on a brand new Hitachi M12VE.



## kracken41 (Nov 10, 2012)

OK- I just ordred and received a new Hitachi M12VE from Amazon and am off to a less than ideal start. I received the router yesterday and immediately had issues putting a bit in the 1/2 inch collet. I removed the inner collet, put it back, nursed a bit in, and tightened down the nut. I then went to remove the bit and it is JAMMMED. The nut is completely loose and spins freely, but i can't even remotely move the bit at all. I haven't even plugged the router in yet. 

The collet is clearly defective, which is a major bummer. At this point I just want to get the bit removed so I can return the router for one with a working collet.

Does anyone have any suggestions for how to remove the stuck bit without cutting my fingers or damaging the router body?


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

pliers and elbow grease?


----------



## Heilander (Sep 29, 2012)

kracken41 said:


> OK- I just ordred and received a new Hitachi M12VE from Amazon and am off to a less than ideal start. I received the router yesterday and immediately had issues putting a bit in the 1/2 inch collet. I removed the inner collet, put it back, nursed a bit in, and tightened down the nut. I then went to remove the bit and it is JAMMMED. The nut is completely loose and spins freely, but i can't even remotely move the bit at all. I haven't even plugged the router in yet.
> 
> The collet is clearly defective, which is a major bummer. At this point I just want to get the bit removed so I can return the router for one with a working collet.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for how to remove the stuck bit without cutting my fingers or damaging the router body?


Use a thing called an easyout for removing bolts it has a reverse
thread


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Why did you remove the "inner collet"? Was there a problem _before_ the bit became jammed?

Not knowing _why_ it's stuck makes me leery about suggesting impact force from the underside of the bit, although that would be my initial suggestion.
There's stuck and then there's STUCK!!!


----------



## Tool Home LLC (Sep 18, 2012)

If you back off the collet further, does it stop turning? If so, keep going with the wrench and it should release the bit.


Tom


----------



## kracken41 (Nov 10, 2012)

Dan- When I first removed the router from the box the inner collet and outer collet were separated. This is my first router with a 1/2 inch collet so I didn't know any better. Based on the research I've done today that should not have been the case and is obviously contributing to the problem. The outer collet is now totally loose and spins while the inner collet is still stuck in the router base. I've been hesitant to knock the router at all, and now knowing the collet is 100% compromised I'm even more leery.

Tom- the outer collet is completely unthreaded from the router and spins freely, while the inner collet is still stuck in the router base.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

are you talking about the collet adapter that fits into the 1/2" collet that is intended to be used with 1/4" router bits?

or does that router have 2 separate collet nuts, one for 1/2" bits and one for 1/4" bits?

and if you bought the bit and router at the same place, i bet they would replace them both if you took it back and showed them the situation.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Tom, it's quite normal to dissemble the collet for routine cleaning and maintenance. That shouldn't have been a problem, all else being OK. Is it possible that some foreign material is in behind the inner piece? Or that the shank of the bit is slightly deformed? Is the bit brand new out of the box? Is it an upmarket brand? 
Just following a chain of thoughts that I'd be considering if it was in front of me. I'm still tempted to suggest tapping the bit from beneath, straight up and out from the arbor...
Maybe a shot of Liquid Wrench or similar alongside the shank of the bit before tapping upwards? There just isn't anything mechanical in there to lock onto it by design. It's just a pressure fit by tightening the collet nut.


----------



## Tool Home LLC (Sep 18, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Tom, it's quite normal to dissemble the collet for routine cleaning and maintenance. That shouldn't have been a problem, all else being OK. Is it possible that some foreign material is in behind the inner piece? Or that the shank of the bit is slightly deformed? Is the bit brand new out of the box? Is it an upmarket brand?
> Just following a chain of thoughts that I'd be considering if it was in front of me. I'm still tempted to suggest tapping the bit from beneath, straight up and out from the arbor...
> Maybe a shot of Liquid Wrench or similar alongside the shank of the bit before tapping upwards? There just isn't anything mechanical in there to lock onto it by design. It's just a pressure fit by tightening the collet nut.



I think you were addressing Wyatt?


Tom


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

kracken41 said:


> OK- I just ordred and received a new Hitachi M12VE from Amazon and am off to a less than ideal start. I received the router yesterday and immediately had issues putting a bit in the 1/2 inch collet. I removed the inner collet, put it back, nursed a bit in, and tightened down the nut. I then went to remove the bit and it is JAMMMED. The nut is completely loose and spins freely, but i can't even remotely move the bit at all. I haven't even plugged the router in yet.
> 
> The collet is clearly defective, which is a major bummer. At this point I just want to get the bit removed so I can return the router for one with a working collet.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for how to remove the stuck bit without cutting my fingers or damaging the router body?


Hi Wyatt - Sorry to hear about your problem. I'm quite sure that router has a "self-releasing" collet. The collet snaps into the nut and should not come apart without some effort. Assembling with the bit, cone and collet nut can jam the cone down into the armature shaft. Since the router is new, likely the best move is to call Hitachi customer support, they may ask you to send it in but it is a new router with, I believe, a 5 year warranty. Wouldn't want to mess that up. Possibly get a grip on the bit with a towel or something and suspend the router that way while applying some gentle heat and possibly some light tapping on the armature shaft with a small hammer might release it without a lot of drama. 
I share your grief, those self releasing collets aren't very well disclosed. I had some issues myself with my M12VC when I first got it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Tool Home LLC said:


> I think you were addressing Wyatt?
> 
> 
> Tom


Oops, yes, sorry about that!


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Whyat--i know the grip that my m12v2 can put on a bit. I damaged a nice bit the first time. Since your's is brand new, with warranty, i would indeed call Hitachi. Not just a matter of the proper collet, it's the potential cost of a bit as well. I've been most impressed by the self-releasing ease of both my Bosch and Porter Cable routers. Wish i could figure out why the Hitachi every now and then wants to put a death grip on my bits!! Good luck.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Whyat I think what you are saying is that even with the collet nut loose the bit won't come out of the cone. If you are trying to get a bit out that has a lip on the bottom like a round over bit then you can knock it out using a piece of wood. If it is a straight bit then this won't work. What I have done in the past (and have been chastised for on this site) is to mount the bit in a vice and holding the router tight turn it on. While the router is spinning pull on it to get the bit out.


----------



## Sarge1948 (May 2, 2012)

If you are referring to the 1/4 inch collet adapter then I had the same problem with my Milwaukee router. When trying to remove the collet the nut came all the way off. I reattached the nut and tighten it again I then went to remove the collet and this time it came all the way out. I presswed the inner collet out and pried it open to remove the bit. The very next thing I did was order a 1/4 inch collet for my router and have had no problems since.

Hope this helps as I am new to routing and am not sure when you say inner collet if you mean the adapter.

_______
Sarge


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

mgmine said:


> ...
> What I have done in the past (and have been chastised for on this site) is to mount the bit in a vice and holding the router tight turn it on. While the router is spinning pull on it to get the bit out.


I won't chastise you for it ... you are a fully grown adult capable of making your own decisions.

But personally, I would be really scared to try that.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

chris curl said:


> i won't chastise you for it ... You are a fully grown adult capable of making your own decisions.
> 
> But personally, i would be really scared to try that.


+1


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Whyat ~ I don't own a Hitachi router, but by nature I am a problem solver. As a general rule, when I have a new purchase that doesn't work, I contact the manufacturer's service department. Sometimes a phone call will get you back on the right track. It will also protect your warranty. In case you don't have it, here is the web site for Hitachi Power Tools. Please let us know how you resolved this problem so that the rest of us can learn.

Good luck.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I would try lubrication of some sort on the shaft into the collet as much as possible. Let it soak a bit. If you are going to use your hands to pull on the bit, I'd wear some leather gloves and use a scrap of leather to grip the bit. I'd try that a couple of times, try tapping as suggested, then off I'd go to the seller, or the factory repair station, or a tool repair shop run by an older, very experienced technician who's seen every darn thing.


----------



## kracken41 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's help. It is really appreciated. I was able to remove the bit using a wrench and elbow grease. Unfortunately the bit was damaged, but it was not a great bit in the first place (which is why I was using it to get acclimated to the router).

After removing the bit I could not get the two collet pieces to stay together in any way, shape, or form so I returned it to Amazon for a replacement. I should have it next week and am looking forward to using my router for the first time.

Are there third party collets that are more reliable? I couldn't find a lot of convincing information about this yesterday (most of the collets I found were for lathes).


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

kracken41 said:


> Are there third party collets that are more reliable? I couldn't find a lot of convincing information about this yesterday (most of the collets I found were for lathes).


Sorry Wyhat, but no. Collets are pretty much always unique to manufacturers. Where they aren't (such as some of the DW collets, e.g. DW625, DW615) then the collets appear to be coming from a common source

Regards

Phil


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Usually you can free a bit stuck in the collet by tapping on the side of the collet with your nut wrench. Tap 3 or 4 times and see if will loosen up for you.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Uaually tapping on the armature shaft will cause the bit to loosen.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

I found that a DeWalt 1/2" collet fits my Ryobi 1/2" router just fine. But alot of the routers seem to have collets that are specific to that router.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*What the,,,,,,,*



mgmine said:


> What I have done in the past.......is to mount the bit in a vice and holding the router tight turn it on.


:stop:


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello again, Whyat ~ How are you coming along with your stuck router bit? Here is the official Hitachi Service phone number ... 1-800-829-4752. There have been a lot of responses to your question and we are wanting to know how this turns out. 

It would help if you would update your profile and tell us a bit more about yourself, such as location and woodworking experience. Best wishes.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Web Shepherd said:


> Hello again, Whyat ~ How are you coming along with your stuck router bit? Here is the official Hitachi Service phone number ... 1-800-829-4752. There have been a lot of responses to your question and we are wanting to know how this turns out.
> 
> It would help if you would update your profile and tell us a bit more about yourself, such as location and woodworking experience. Best wishes.


here is his post:



kracken41 said:


> Thanks for everyone's help. It is really appreciated. I was able to remove the bit using a wrench and elbow grease. Unfortunately the bit was damaged, but it was not a great bit in the first place (which is why I was using it to get acclimated to the router).
> 
> After removing the bit I could not get the two collet pieces to stay together in any way, shape, or form so I returned it to Amazon for a replacement. I should have it next week and am looking forward to using my router for the first time.
> 
> Are there third party collets that are more reliable? I couldn't find a lot of convincing information about this yesterday (most of the collets I found were for lathes).


----------



## kracken41 (Nov 10, 2012)

Bob- I got it out with a wrench and a little bit of love. Mailed it back yesterday and should be getting the replacement next week. Playing with the broken one just made me more excited and anxious to get the replacement.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

*Good news*



kracken41 said:


> Thanks for everyone's help. It is really appreciated. I was able to remove the bit using a wrench and elbow grease. Unfortunately the bit was damaged, but it was not a great bit in the first place (which is why I was using it to get acclimated to the router).
> 
> After removing the bit I could not get the two collet pieces to stay together in any way, shape, or form so I returned it to Amazon for a replacement. I should have it next week and am looking forward to using my router for the first time.
> 
> Are there third party collets that are more reliable? I couldn't find a lot of convincing information about this yesterday (most of the collets I found were for lathes).


Whyat ~ Good news!!! Glad to learn that you are back on track. You might want to search the Amazon site for other reviews of this Hitachi router. I believe that two other guys were also complaining about stuck bits. :happy:


----------



## kracken41 (Nov 10, 2012)

I read those reviews before hand hoping they were the exception and not the norm. I also had a hard time deciding between the M12VE and M12V2. I'm not sure if they have different collets. When I receive my new router I'll be better able to tell just how finicky the collet is on the VE. I will update this thread then.


----------



## kracken41 (Nov 10, 2012)

I got the new router today and the collet is 100% improved. No issues or sticking what so ever. I will be giving the beast a whirl this weekend. Can't wait.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

good news. now go make some sawdust!


----------



## NormB from NB (Nov 21, 2008)

My solution was to insert a adjustable wrench between the collet and the bit then unscrew the nut and the bit falls out.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

*New collet works fine*



kracken41 said:


> I got the new router today and the collet is 100% improved. No issues or sticking what so ever. I will be giving the beast a whirl this weekend. Can't wait.


Whyat ~ That's good news. Did your new router come from Amazon or Hitachi? I am sure that either or both companies would love to hear of your success story. As another poster said, "Now go make some sawdust." :happy:


----------



## kracken41 (Nov 10, 2012)

I replaced the router through Amazon. It took less than a week to get the new router.


----------

